# a6 headlights?



## pccompuman (Jul 20, 2007)

hey all. im more of a mk3/mk4 vw guru, so i need some help from ya.

my friend has an 02 a6 with a messed up driver side headlight. what are the options? are the a4 and a6 headlights the same? or can i only use the a6 lights. thay are not the hid version.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

A4 and A6 have different headlights. :thumbup:


----------



## pccompuman (Jul 20, 2007)

thanks. off to find some a6 lights.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

I think ECS Tuning stocks them. :thumbup:


----------



## monkeytronic (Oct 5, 2009)

If it's a V6 C5, the model year does make a huge difference given that pre-facelift ('01 and older) V6 headlights will not fit a facelifted ('02+) V6 C5 and vice versa.

If it's a V8 C5, the headlights should swap regardless of model year but '01 and older V8 headlights have a smaller diameter low beam projector lens than '02+ V8 headlights.


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

I have a pair off a 95 A6. They are the projector style with fogs I believe.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

95 is the previous generation. :thumbup:


----------



## rawritspawel (Jul 20, 2009)

EK20 said:


> 95 is the previous generation. :thumbup:


x2


----------

